# Fleas...Ugh



## Bexy_86 (7 July 2013)

I have 2 dogs, both have never had a flea problem before now!

I have used frontline, stronghold, and they have been on antibiotics and steroids from the vets, I have fumigated the house, cleaned all carpets, incinerated all bedding and got new.

The problem is still there. I have never ever encountered this! Normally flea treatment every month for dogs and home and I never see a flea.

My dogs are so uncomfortable I need something to help them. Vet will not prescribe anything else for a month due to everything they have had so far. Does anyone have any home remedies? I will try everything.

I have also used a flea comb on them and have only found 1 or 2 of the little bliters so they dont have a major infestation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## s4sugar (7 July 2013)

What did you treat the house with and have you checked outside areas? The car?

You can kill fleas on the dog with washing up liquid suds but no point if there is only odd ones, you need to find where they are breeding.
Did you use frontline spot on or the more effective spray?


----------



## sarahann1 (7 July 2013)

What did you use on your carpets? It might be worth doing them again with a different product? The vets should sell you that at least? 

My old cat had horrendous problems with fleas, a few goes at everything in the house, the sofa, every chair, every bed etc etc got schooshed with spray and the problem eventually righted itself thank goodness.


----------



## Bexy_86 (7 July 2013)

I got the pest exterminator out to do the house. And I have used the vet home flea spray, the car has been done with said flea spray. 

I used the frontline spot on I didn't realise frontline did a spray


----------



## s4sugar (7 July 2013)

The pest exterminator may have use a product that only kills active fleas or one they are resistant to.

Which household spray did you get from the vet -what is the active ingredient?


If you have carpets boric acid is about the best flea killer as sprays don't penetrate.


----------



## Bexy_86 (7 July 2013)

I have a long fibre shag pile carpet, that could be the problem


----------



## Bexy_86 (7 July 2013)

I have a long fibre shag pile carpet, that could be the problem


----------



## Bexy_86 (7 July 2013)

Sorry on phone don't know how the double post happened


----------



## s4sugar (7 July 2013)

Sprays will not be very effective on shag pile carpet. 
Dessicant powders, like borax or even diatomaceous earth can be very effective though. Vacuum thoroughly then liberally sprinkle with powder and brush it in so it sits deep in the carpet.

Try not to vacuuum to much or if you can see powder being pulled out brush in more.


----------



## Bexy_86 (7 July 2013)

Thanks I will give it a go.

I did bath the dogs today in washing up liquid suds, they have quit scratching for the time being


----------



## Umbongo (7 July 2013)

Next time scrap the frontline and ask for advocate or frontline combo. I found that frontline stopped working on my animals, and that my poor dog was allergic to flea bites! He used to bite himself raw....since using advocate...no fleas and no sore dog!


----------



## Bexy_86 (7 July 2013)

Umbongo said:



			Next time scrap the frontline and ask for advocate or frontline combo. I found that frontline stopped working on my animals, and that my poor dog was allergic to flea bites! He used to bite himself raw....since using advocate...no fleas and no sore dog!
		
Click to expand...

The vet thinks the same about the frontline not working, he said it is because it have been around for over 20 years and that fleas have started to become immune to it, which is the reason I was given the stronghold.

 But I will be asking about the combo next time I go.

One of mine has a flea allergy and he is biting raw too, I am tearing my hair out, I love my dogs and its heart breaking to see how uncomfortable they are.

Has anyone tried the jabs that are meant to last for 8 months?


----------



## Umbongo (8 July 2013)

Ah I do believe stronghold is a good flea preventative too! Only used advocate myself.

With regards to the injections, I only know of the Program injection for cats. Our vet does not rate them, they will sterlize the flea when they bite....so that any eggs the flea lays do not hatch. But the injection will not stop fleas from being on/biting your pet. I don't know about any other injections though.


----------



## Triskar (9 July 2013)

My vet prescribed Seresto flea and tick collars for my boys this month - they kill fleas and ticks and (what I like about them!) actually REPEL ticks, and they work for 8 months before you need to replace them.  Didn't really have a problem with fleas before - I'm neurotic about ticks, so they were always Effipro'd up to the gunnels, but haven't seen a tick since they've been wearing the collars!  The collars were quite dear, but I reckon I'll actually be saving since I don't need the Effipro now?


----------



## DabDab (9 July 2013)

I use advocate too - it's the only thing that has worked for me for the last few years now. The frontline wasn't even keeping the ticks on the cat at bay anymore.


----------



## moosea (10 July 2013)

try a bath in benzyl benzoate- will kill any fleas on the dogs - obviously use sparingly and patch test first.
Wet the dog and shampoo and rinse, then rub in benzyl benzoate like you would shampoo and then rise off. Worked a treat on the rescues I had.


----------



## shoeey (11 July 2013)

One product I have found very effective - with the additional washing of all beds, de-fleaing the dog etc - is a spray called Flee (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Formally-Sk...=1373548912&sr=8-1&keywords=skoosh+flea+spray)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 July 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Sprays will not be very effective on shag pile carpet. 
Dessicant powders, like borax or even diatomaceous earth can be very effective though. Vacuum thoroughly then liberally sprinkle with powder and brush it in so it sits deep in the carpet.

Try not to vacuuum to much or if you can see powder being pulled out brush in more.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting: it pulls liquid from the exoskeleton? Which is better, borax or diatomaceous earth?


----------



## s4sugar (11 July 2013)

Borax is possibly more effective but diatomaceous earth is better for children's bedrooms or outside.


----------



## Janah (12 July 2013)

My dogs got sore from scratching.  I use Wondergel on them also on OH and myself, excellent for a multitude of wounds/sores also good against ringworm.


----------



## Girlracer (12 July 2013)

We had this problem, tried everything. Then we got these flea traps, basically a bowl of water with a light in it, and every day it was full.... then eventually that coupled with everything else meant no flea problem and it has since been maintained with usual methods. 

Still no idea what started it but i was vile, will try and find a link.

ETA - it was this sort of thing http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gotcha-ST...tchen_Steamers_Cookers_PP&hash=item48516f15ba


----------

